# Masterbuilt and GFCI



## cruiser rod (Jun 1, 2016)

The second year I have owned 30"MB I started having problems with a GFI tripping every time I would plug the unit in. I tried another GFI and even replaced the GFI that I usually use, nothing worked other than a regular outlet. I called Masterbuilt and they told me the Heating Element needs to be replaced. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2016)

Lots of posts here on the same issue, see below. Typically moisture gets in the coil and causes a short. For many, heating the MES on a non-GFI outlet evaporates the moisture and all is well for awhile, till the next rainy day. Coil replacement is usually a more permanent fix but other issues can cause a similar problem...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mes+tripping+gfi


----------



## cruiser rod (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you for your reply and info. My first thought was that this was something electronical. So if I replace the element I'm assuming this will be a recurring thing?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2016)

Probably. mine did it after 3 years. MB sent a coil N/C. Two years more and no problem yet...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## garyinmd (Jun 2, 2016)

"I called Masterbuilt and they told me the Heating Element needs to be replaced."  They told me the same thing, did not believe them but ordered a new one and installed it.  Have had no problems since then.

Gary


----------



## cruiser rod (Jun 2, 2016)

I just talked with a MB agent again and they're sending me a complimentary element while keeping my case open with options for a discount in future parts or a new smoker. I'll post my results when I replace the element.


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jun 13, 2016)

It seems that some people have luck getting Masterbuilt to comp them a new element and Masterbuilt makes others buy it even though the MES may be out of warranty in either case. What gives there?

Mine just started doing the same thing, and is a little over 1 1/2 years old. Just wondering if there are magic words to say or magic employees to talk to.

-J


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2016)

Don't know if there is any Magic Words. But explaining the probem, GFI Tripping, and asking for help with a polite and sunny disposition worked for me.

Having worked in customer service for many years, I know these folks take a lot of crap from angry people with bad attitudes. I go out of my way to be pleasant and sweet. Try opening with..." Good morning! I know you are busy and I am sorry to bother you but..." Goes a long way to just be nice to CS people...JJ


----------



## cruiser rod (Jun 14, 2016)

Maybe it's the way you present yourself and talk to them.


----------



## miatawnt2b (Jun 14, 2016)

Cruiser Rod said:


> Maybe it's the way you present yourself and talk to them.


Well I haven't called them yet, so I haven't presented myself at all... My post was simply an observation from what others have posted regarding the issue.


----------



## cruiser rod (Jun 15, 2016)

My post was just a suggestion, not personal.


----------



## cruiser rod (Jun 22, 2016)

Okay, the verdict is in. Looks like the problem was the heating element. I replaced the heating element and all is good. It is nice to have a Happy ending to this thread. Now I hope the new heating element is better than the original. Thanks for everybody's help.


----------

